# Local 3 NYC IBEW got my acceptance letter today.



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

so I got my acceptance letter for local 3 NYC ibew's Electrician Apprentice program today got a letter today as you see saying "you have completed the required selection procedure and have been accepted into the apprentice training program of the elec industry" you will be contacted for an orientation sometime in the future to determine when you will start work and or school" then it says to return reply saying I'm still interested etc and do not leave job until notified to return to work that time will be given etc....

Very happy, I wonder if there is still time for the sept class or will I go in for the jan class. either way I'd like to know which one so I can figure things out. I'm registered for classes at QCC my last semester as I complete my associates in Criminal justice(taking 9 classes and 26 credits) I all ready have one for liberal arts, but had some issues saying I needed a remedial writing class after I've taken 3 college level eng classes(101,102,220) and got all A's, also have B's for two history classes hi-110,111, a B- hi-185(the holocaust) And other writing intensive classes ranging from B to A. so I had to register for a be-112 class and needed to switch my major so I would get f-aid, including loans, which lead me to changing my major, but it looks like through the eng chair(who was also my eng 101 prof) and my advisor that I will get an exemption. I plan on sending the return letter saying i'm interested in the program on Monday via certified with return receipt. I also am thinking about making a copy and taking that to the jib in person and ask them if it will be sept or jan so I can make plans with school and all. never wanted something so bad and now its happening.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sopranocaponyc said:


> so I got my acceptance letter for local 3 NYC ibew's Electrician Apprentice program today got a letter today as you see saying "you have completed the required selection procedure and have been accepted into the apprentice training program of the elec industry" you will be contacted for an orientation sometime in the future to determine when you will start work and or school" then it says to return reply saying I'm still interested etc and do not leave job until notified to return to work that time will be given etc....
> 
> Very happy, I wonder if there is still time for the sept class or will I go in for the jan class. either way I'd like to know which one so I can figure things out. I'm registered for classes at QCC my last semester as I complete my associates in Criminal justice(taking 9 classes and 26 credits) I all ready have one for liberal arts, but had some issues saying I needed a remedial writing class after I've taken 3 college level eng classes(101,102,220) and got all A's, also have B's for two history classes hi-110,111, a B- hi-185(the holocaust) And other writing intensive classes ranging from B to A. so I had to register for a be-112 class and needed to switch my major so I would get f-aid, including loans, which lead me to changing my major, but it looks like through the eng chair(who was also my eng 101 prof) and my advisor that I will get an exemption. I plan on sending the return letter saying i'm interested in the program on Monday via certified with return receipt. I also am thinking about making a copy and taking that to the jib in person and ask them if it will be sept or jan so I can make plans with school and all. never wanted something so bad and now its happening.



Congratulations :thumbup:


----------

